# Wry Neck - It is treatable.



## Guest

I have a Plymouth Barred Rock chick, along with 7 others. One day, when she was 2 weeks old I noticed my PBR was tilting her head, looking directly up with one eye. It is called "star-gazing" I believe. I did some reading, and started crushing Vitamin-B complex 50 vitamins, thinking it's a B1 deficiency. A few days later, and it had stopped, she was acting normal again. At 5 weeks old, I walked over and she didn't move, she laid there with her head resting on her back. When I reached down to touch her, she went into a violent seizure, summersaulting backwards, rolling around all twisted up and contorted. As soon as she stopped I grabbed her and put her in a box. She sat with her head upside down, twisted, underneath her, with her eyes closed and breathing heavily. She did not eat or move for an entire day, and would go into seizures when touched. I started putting her beak in a bottle-cap filled with yogurt, and would force her beak into until her tongue moved slowly. On day 3, I bought infant vitamin drops (Vim Mi Sil), Selenium tablets, vitamin-e capsules, anti-inflammatory pills (ibu profen), and a bottle of G2 Gatorade. I started mixing the ingredients (4 drops of infamil, quarter crushed 50 mg selenium, quarter of a ibu profen capsul, a full vitamin e capsule squirted in) into yogurt and force feeding her. On day 4, she would try to move but would seizure out. But since she was trying I mixed the ingredients with chick starter, making almost a soup in a bottle cap. On day 5, her comb was completely flat and bright pink (not good), and she would scream when she crapped, it would shoot out. On day 6, she really tried to eat, moving her beak slowly, while I kept her neck untangled, which prevented seizures. On day 7, she was standing for short periods trying to eat. On day 8, she was eating about two tablespoons of the mixture a day, along with a few forced sips of Gatorade. On day 9, she was walking, with her head tilted though. On day 10, she was eating the mixture like a pig. Day 11, walking almost normally, slowly with lack of balance. Day 12 introduced back into pen with 7 other pullets. Day 25ish, you would not be able to tell any of the chicks have had any problems.

Most people would cull right away, but with 20 minutes a day, you can revive your chicken from near death. If they have the fight to survive through it, give them the chance. I hope this can help someone that runs into this same problem. By the way, I believe the wry neck was neurological, caused by a head trauma.


----------



## Sparky

Take good care of you dear ones.


----------



## kaufranc

What a great story! What we do for our girls. People think I am crazy when I take one of my girls in the basement to help them when needed. Since my rooster passed from bumblefoot, I try to help any one of my animals. From a prolapse vent to a cold to picking due to molting. They sure are special in their own way!


----------



## artsy1

i am not one to cull - i will go out of my way to work with one- seems i always have a special one or two- and it is worth working with them- thanks for sharing! Need to file it for future reference


----------



## Energyvet

Horray for a happy ending!


----------



## Guest

Since there have been a few replies, I will post an update.

"Roxy", the chicken in question, is still alive, healthy and doing well. As are my other seven hens (2 PBR, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Gold Stars, 2 Black Stars).

Since her wry-neck has ended, she has had no other symptoms or health concerns. She's a big-old happy hen that is 6 out of 8 on the pecking order. The only problem is that she is missing feathers from the top of her head from being picked on by my largest Rhode Island Red named "Red". Red picks on both of my PBRs for some reason. Never drew blood, but she goes out of her way to dominate them.

The only other heath concerns I've had with my hens is two dog attacks by my own Springer Spaniel. The first incident: I had a piece of ply-wood leaning up against the fenced in area for my dogs. For some reason one of my Black Stars "Raven" thought it would be a good idea to crawl between the wood and the fence, I guess to lay an egg. She ended up getting wedged, and couldn't get out. My dog, on the other side of the fence, tried to pull her through the fence holes, tearing her breast skin under her wing, and pulling out a patch of feathers about 2"x4". I went outside and heard her let out a distress bawk. I got her out and when I inspected her, her breast skin was hanging on one side, and I could see her breast muscles, although there was not much blood a all. I put her down and left her outside, she limped around with the other chickens in obvious pain. I ended up not doing anything with her. No sprays, creams or bandages, I left the open wound, and kept her in the coop with the others. Four months later and she has completely healed on her own. The wound has 100% healed, it's amazing to me how she kept it clean and healed so sell, she is top of the pecking order.

The second incident: My Gold Star (Ruby) jumped over a 6 foot fence somehow into my dog's area. I heard a commotion so I ran out and saw a ball of feathers pinned in a corner by my dog. I ran over and saved her. She had no injuries, but she did lose a bunch of feathers. She was traumatized by it for a little while, but she started acting like herself again. Although she goes nowhere near my dog now.

Anyways I'll stop before I write a novel, just thought I'd share.

Thank you, Ken.


----------



## Energyvet

Bummer, but it is amazing the body's ability to heal.


----------



## heyheypaula

How is this coop working out for you? Is it enough room for the four hens? I am thinking of ordering the same one. Do you have any complaints or recommendations on how to spruce it up a little?


----------



## Kimquat

KRob ~ I hope you see this response; I'm trying to talk to other folks who have dealt with wry neck before. How long did your bird have the seizures before she recovered?


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> KRob ~ I hope you see this response; I'm trying to talk to other folks who have dealt with wry neck before. How long did your bird have the seizures before she recovered?


Hi Kimquat. My bird went about 10 days of having the seizures if I remember correctly. If you have any questions about it, feel free to ask. Sorry to hear your bird is sick.


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> KRob ~ I hope you see this response; I'm trying to talk to other folks who have dealt with wry neck before. How long did your bird have the seizures before she recovered?


How long has she had wry-neck symptoms? What are you treating it with?


----------



## Kimquat

Thanks so much for responding. It began on Friday with her walking at a tilt, as though she had no balance. Her neck was turned to the left and she would spin in circles if she got excited. The next day, we put all the chicks outside in their new coop and she seemed to enjoy the fresh air, but she had her first seizure that morning. I brought her in the house and started giving her poly-vi-sol and the crooked neck/balance issue seemed to clear right up, but the seizures didn't. She has one or two a day and the one she had today was less violent and she seemed to snap out of it much quicker. On Sunday, I started her on vit. e & b and selenium for absorption. She eats and drinks on her own just fine and her appetite seems to be growing. The seizure she had this morning, though, was terrible to watch. She flipped over onto her back after flapping around a bit and she went limp until I picked her up and held her. Then she came around rather quickly. It scared me - I thought she was dying. 

I'm not sure what to expect and how long these seizures typically go on after treatment has begun. I don't want her to suffer, but I don't want to give up on her, either. She's such a sweet, tame little bird. 

I'm giving her 400 IU of vitamin E twice a day, about an eighth of a selenium pill and a few drops of vitamin b once a day. I've also been holding her a lot and massaging her neck, which she seems to love. 

Is there any insight or advice you could offer? I'm hopeful about this treatment.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I would add a teaspoon full of fish oil daily for about a week. It has a natural steriod, and will help.


----------



## Kimquat

Thank you, Fuzzie! I don't have any here, but will pick some up tomorrow. I spend a lot of time rubbing her neck and I can feel it twitching and turning. I'd love to find something that would help.


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> Thank you, Fuzzie! I don't have any here, but will pick some up tomorrow. I spend a lot of time rubbing her neck and I can feel it twitching and turning. I'd love to find something that would help.


It seems very similar to what my hen went through. The seizures looked painful, but she was fighting, so I gave her a chance. My hen would sit limp all day, and when she tried to move or was disturbed, she would start flipping backwards. I found that untangling her neck for her during the seizures would lessen them a bit. I also made mine a neck brace out of bubble-wrap which kind of helped her keep her balance, although she did not like it. As long as she is eating, and making some progress, don't cull her. Everyone I know said "I'd cull her right now", but I refused, and now she is 100% healthy, happy and is my favourite. I know the seizures are hard to watch, but it seems you are doing everything right, and sounds exactly what mine went through.


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> Thank you, Fuzzie! I don't have any here, but will pick some up tomorrow. I spend a lot of time rubbing her neck and I can feel it twitching and turning. I'd love to find something that would help.


And also, if your pullet is eating on her own, it's a good sign. Mine was unable to even eat or drink on her own. She would have dehydrated and starved if I didn't force feed her.


----------



## Kimquat

This really gives me hope; I can't thank you enough for your input. Last night I gave her a bath because she was a little dirty from spilled vitamins and poop, and she seemed to enjoy it. I set her in front of a space heater and used a hair dryer to dry her feathers and she didn't flip out, even though I was sure she would. This morning when I opened her cage, I could see that she was a little twitchy and I was afraid she was going to have a seizure, so I picked her up, massaged her neck and held her while I gave her a dose of vitamin E. She seemed thirsty, but was too twitchy to aim for her water dish so I held her at an angle that allowed her to drink (she drank quite a bit). After that, I put her back in her cage and she began to eat and try to look at the tv, lol. I felt good about that because even though she was twitching, we were able to avoid a full-out seizure.

When she is not seizing, she is totally normal. Alert, eating, drinking, asking for attention. I can't NOT do everything in my power for her. She deserves a chance to beat this. 

How long did it take before you saw real improvement? I'm planning on keeping her inside for at least a month to make sure she's improving and stays in a safe environment.


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> This really gives me hope; I can't thank you enough for your input. Last night I gave her a bath because she was a little dirty from spilled vitamins and poop, and she seemed to enjoy it. I set her in front of a space heater and used a hair dryer to dry her feathers and she didn't flip out, even though I was sure she would. This morning when I opened her cage, I could see that she was a little twitchy and I was afraid she was going to have a seizure, so I picked her up, massaged her neck and held her while I gave her a dose of vitamin E. She seemed thirsty, but was too twitchy to aim for her water dish so I held her at an angle that allowed her to drink (she drank quite a bit). After that, I put her back in her cage and she began to eat and try to look at the tv, lol. I felt good about that because even though she was twitching, we were able to avoid a full-out seizure.
> 
> When she is not seizing, she is totally normal. Alert, eating, drinking, asking for attention. I can't NOT do everything in my power for her. She deserves a chance to beat this.
> 
> How long did it take before you saw real improvement? I'm planning on keeping her inside for at least a month to make sure she's improving and stays in a safe environment.


Sounds promising Kimquat. Same as my bird, her seizures slowly turned into just twitching, and then slowly her neck straightened out completely and she recovered fully within 3 weeks. If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on your bird making a full recovery. You just have to be patient, make sure she's getting her nutrients and water and allow her body time to heal itself. Good job Kimquat!


----------



## Kimquat

I'm feeling pretty relieved right now, lol. Between my husband and myself, we're able to watch her around the clock, so she'll definitely be getting the care she needs. I'm so glad I found this thread - thank you again, friend!


----------



## kaufranc

I think with all the help here, I feel pretty confident that I could deal with any of this. This forum is awesome! I am praying for your girl Kim!


----------



## Kimquat

Yep, I feel so much more confident - this forum has been such a help, I can't even tell you. *hugs* Thanks for the encouragement, kaufranc. <3 If you ever run into this problem, I will be on hand to overload you with my own experiences.


----------



## kaufranc

I have a Silkie hen named Edith and she goes through phases of not being able to walk and falling over and not being able to get back up. She comes in the house when she is like this. I bath her in the sink for the same reasons you did and then blow dry her and she doesn't mind either! I think she likes the hands on care and when she gets better she goes back out and hangs out with her friends !


----------



## Kimquat

I'm sure she does enjoy it. Peanut just sort of sank into the water and was just as relaxed. I can also tell that she wants me to hold her when she gets twitchy. She tries to crawl up into my lap and when I pick her up, she tucks her feet into my hands. I called my husband earlier to check on her and he said that as soon as she heard my voice on the phone, she started chirping and looking around. 

You'd think that if I was going to wind up with a house chicken, fate would have tossed me a silkie and not a sussex. XD


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> I'm feeling pretty relieved right now, lol. Between my husband and myself, we're able to watch her around the clock, so she'll definitely be getting the care she needs. I'm so glad I found this thread - thank you again, friend!


I'm glad my experience with my hen helped you, that's why I posted my story. Make sure you keep us updated on Peanut's progress. I'll be rooting for her!


----------



## artsy1

here is some info from a friend i had saved. still going through files for you- baths are great as it relaxes them- 
The following is for an adult about 2 pound bird. Scale back for smaller birds.

For the first week I give

Twice a day
2.5 mg of prednisone
400 IU of vitamin E

Once a day
A piece of human vitamin B complex pill or a squirt of human liquid vitamins
Selenium (50 micrograms/day for half size juvenile for 3 days)

For the second week I give

Once a day
2.5 mg of prednisone
400 IU of vitamin E
A piece of human vitamin B complex pill or a squirt of human liquid vitamins

Every other day
Selenium (50 micrograms/day for half size juvenile for 3 days)

For the following weeks I give

Once a day
2.5 mg of prednisone
400 IU of vitamin E
A piece of human vitamin B complex pill or a squirt of human liquid vitamins

Every third day
Selenium (50 micrograms/day for half size juvenile for 3 days)

Do not abruptly stop prednisone, the swelling rebounds, decrease dose 
gradually.
Vitamin E recovery can be slow; continue the vitamin E for several weeks at
least.


----------



## Kimquat

This is great, Robin - thanks. It's pretty much what I'm doing, except I don't have any prednisone and so am going to try her on some fish oil to see how she does. More reasons for bathtime, I guess. 

KRob ~ I will keep you guys posted. I feel much more assured and ready to move forward with her treatment. <3


----------



## fuzziebutt

Hey Robin!! I know exactly where you got that chart, I started to copy and paste it myself! I thought you looked familiar!!


----------



## Guest

Kimquat said:


> This is great, Robin - thanks. It's pretty much what I'm doing, except I don't have any prednisone and so am going to try her on some fish oil to see how she does. More reasons for bathtime, I guess.
> 
> KRob ~ I will keep you guys posted. I feel much more assured and ready to move forward with her treatment. <3


Hey Kimquat. How is Peanut coming along? Sadly one of my Red-Stars Ruby was killed by a dog today. Anyways give us an update.


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry you lost Ruby. I share your sadness, my friend. I love my red star! She is a star!


----------



## Kimquat

KRob86 said:


> Hey Kimquat. How is Peanut coming along? Sadly one of my Red-Stars Ruby was killed by a dog today. Anyways give us an update.


Hi, friend. I am so sorry you lost Ruby. Stars are such great birds; I have three that I love to pieces. Unfortunately, Peanut died in my arms last night. I did absolutely everything I could - I was so hopeful - but she just couldn't hold on. She began seizing and couldn't stop and then her little heart just stopped. I buried her in the yard where the other birds like to sun themselves. I'm heartsick over it. I miss her sweet face and her hot little bird breath when she'd get close to my face to look at me. I can't help wondering if she suffered during her time with me and whether or not I did the right thing in trying so hard.

Thank you for asking and thank you all for your support. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry you lost your peanut. Only time and perspective will tell you what lesson was to be learned by you. I share in the sadness of her passing. I think she was very glad you were her human.


----------



## kaufranc

Kim, I am so sorry. My rooster died in my arms too. So I feel for you. I fear my Edith will do the same but I will love her and spoil her till then. I hope another will soon capture your heart, they have a way of doing that. 
Well said EV!


----------



## Kimquat

Thanks, you guys. It was a learning experience for me and I feel more informed, though I miss my little Peanut. EV ~ Thank you very much - I hope she felt loved and cared for. Kaufranc ~ I do hope your Edith is still doing well. <3 I've been spending time with Peanut's hatchmates and the little roo is such a lovebug. I hope he continues to be that way!


----------



## northeastfla

I want y'all to know that the SAME treatment worked for my 1 week old EE with SEVERE wry neck. 8 days later you can't even tell she had it!! I used Poly Vi Sol, electrolytes, and scrambled eggs. Had to hand feed and drinks for days ... It paid off Gobbles (she is named after the South Park turkey that had wry neck) is normal!!!

THANKS SO MUCH for the post!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## northeastfla

*I guess I got a little hasty!!!*

Gobbles went from NEAR -noticeable to now almost full on star-gazing. The ONLY thing different is that he is no longer on the medicated (Purina) feed that a friend of mine gave me. Can this be??? He still gets the Poly-vi-sol and the electrolytes and even a scrambled egg every once in awhile. He eats and drinks, but still GAZES!>?!?!?!?!?!?

Plus he looks like Don King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Instead of his EE feathers on the sides of his head...he has them all on top!!!


----------



## robin416

I haven't looked at causes for star gazing in a while now, what I found is B1 (thiamine) deficiency. If you can find it, get B1 (thiamine) only. Dose the bird with that and leave off the others. Excess B vitamins are excreted so you won't have much concern with over dose.


----------



## northeastfla

*Thank you*

I will look for the thiamine and try that

It was crazy how well the Vitamin E/Selenium combination worked (with the Poly-vi-sol) and then she went bad again!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## robin416

Keep him off the medicated feed. That could be what is causing the star gazing. Like I mentioned before, its been a while since I've read up on it but if memory serves me right, the medicated feed is a B1 blocker. Something I guess the protozoa need to proliferate.


----------



## northeastfla

*Medicated feed?*

What is strange about that is that she came as a gift with the medicated feed - I wouldn't have gotten that (read not to somewhere). So I gave it to them... she got better after the Poly-vi-sol and oddly enough she only turned for the worse after the medicated feed went out!!!


----------



## northeastfla

Robin416...I could only find B-1 in the pill form... how would you recommend giving it to her???


----------



## robin416

Crush it up and put it in some moistened food. Its about the simplest way I've found to make sure they get something like that. 

BTW, I've been thinking some more on this. The bird may have a malabsorption problem and may never be right. She might not be able to process the vitamins in a way that she needs.


----------



## northeastfla

*Thanks again*

Yesterday I crushed it and mixed it with some yoghurt - her neck was so bad had to almost force feed her.

I hope it isn't malabsorption issues - not that I am looking for praise or am doing this for myself...but, I spent SOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo much time nursing her to health only to have it regress. I am hoping the B-1 helps!!!

Frustrating.........................


----------



## northeastfla

HER regress, not IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robin416

You've done what you can, that's all that matters at this point. Its up to the bird now. 

I have an old head injury bird, a Silkie. When she got or gets stressed she tucks. I could usually pull her out of it by upping her nutrition until the stress was over. I normally used Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula for caged birds. Will it do the same for yours? I don't know. But if you want to try its an option.

I started to wonder if its head trauma with yours but you don't usually see it manifest in star gazing.


----------



## abbyandcat

*My Little Rosie*

I picked up some buff orpingtons at Tractor Supply a few days ago. My one started to exhibit stargazing about 2 hours after I got her home. I'm a new chicken mom so I just thought it was cute that she liked to look at me. However, I started to do some poking around on google and found that she is a stargazer. Over the last two days (we are on day 3) she's gotten more crooked -- but her head only goes to her back and she likes to wiggle it back and forth a lot. I've named her Rosie because things are always looking up for her. She eats well, drinks well, poops well. I'm giving her Poly vi Sol (no iron) in pedialyte and water for liquid, ground sunflower seeds, vitamin E over her organic chicken crumbles with 25 mcg of ground selenium mixed in. I also gave her some oregano leaves and sprinkled a bit of turmeric over her food last night. She's not getting worse but she's not getting better. I thought I'd ask if anyone has any other suggestions.

I'm in Florida and I called U of F and spoke with Dr. Butcher (an unfortunate name for his job), he's the top chicken guy apparently. He suggested that she might have a neurological injury if she was vacc'd for Marek's. He's not a proponent of the vit. deficiency concept. I want Rosie to make it so I'm trying anything and everything. I'm worried about too much selenium and E based on the thread. YIKES so much conflicting info.

I often suggest CBD Oil for humans with neuro problems (like parkinson's etc.) and I wondered if anyone had tried hemp oil with chickens. My guess is Rosie is about a week to a week and a half old. Thanks for any advice anyone can offer. She's a fighter so I'm fighting for her


----------



## robin416

I don't recommend a bunch of extraneous stuff when trying to find a cause to an issue. The peep should only be on the polyvisol and her feed. You want to max nutrition not water it down by adding other additives. I would also be looking at upping the B1 if you can find it.


----------



## abbyandcat

Thanks. I want her to have the best chance possible and there's lot's of different recommendations out there -- confusing!!


----------



## robin416

The most common cause for stargazing is a thiamine deficiency, that's where the focus should be for now. Address that by raising the level by dosing, if it continues after several days then try other possibilities. 

As you've found selenium can be toxic with a very small amount, thiamine is not going to make thing worse.


----------

